# Cfl bag seed grow



## dankness19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Day 1 after a germination, hope to have girls.


----------



## GeneBanker (Nov 16, 2020)

I hope you have girls too! Good luck


----------



## P10p (Nov 17, 2020)

This takes me back to my first grow 10+ years ago, now have 2 full rooms, all organic, worm bins, indoor compost, diy cultured bacteria and bokashi, and an arsenal of amendments.

Point being, I think you're on a great path!


----------



## dankness19 (Nov 20, 2020)

Updates


----------



## dankness19 (Nov 27, 2020)

Updates this week


----------



## dankness19 (Dec 3, 2020)

Updates I just topped the bigger one


----------



## dankness19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Updates topping post


----------



## gr865 (Dec 6, 2020)

P10p said:


> This takes me back to my first grow 10+ years ago, now have 2 full rooms, all organic, worm bins, indoor compost, diy cultured bacteria and bokashi, and an arsenal of amendments.
> 
> Point being, I think you're on a great path!


Are you using EM1 for your Bokashi?
When I lived in NorCal I sold and trained folks on extending EM1, mainly organic farmers.
Have not used it in any of my grows as I don't grow organic, but have thought about using it in my coco grows for root protection..
Also had 52 OSCR Jr's. raising compost worms. I now use EM1 in my 4 compost bins, that I use in my garden.


----------



## P10p (Dec 6, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Are you using EM1 for your Bokashi?
> When I lived in NorCal I sold and trained folks on extending EM1, mainly organic farmers.
> Have not used it in any of my grows as I don't grow organic, but have thought about using it in my coco grows for root protection..
> Also had 52 OSCR Jr's. raising compost worms. I now use EM1 in my 4 compost bins, that I use in my garden.


Yeah used em1 for the bokashi(technically grokashi with red bran and a couple extra goodies). Growing weed has almost become a side job to composting and everything else.


----------



## dankness19 (Dec 13, 2020)

Updates


----------



## dankness19 (Dec 17, 2020)

Update


----------



## Ukulele Haze (Dec 17, 2020)

I could be wrong, but I think I'm seeing some light stress. The reason I think this is because your leaves are curling upward all around the edges. In 20201217_082655.jpg it also appears some of the fan leaves are scorched from heat.

Other than that, they look good to me.


----------



## dankness19 (Dec 21, 2020)

I got males I believe


----------



## budman111 (Dec 21, 2020)

dankness19 said:


> I got males I believe
> 
> View attachment 4774118


For sure, bin it ASAP


----------



## BucketGrower (Dec 25, 2020)

Yup, it's a dude. Getting males is all part of the random seed game. It does look like you might be hurting your plants with the heat from the bulbs perhaps. Probably what's happening is you don't have enough proper airflow and the heat becomes an issue. I also recommend using those aluminum reflectors you can attach at the base of the bulb. Wait nvm, I see you already have at least one of those. Great job.


----------

